# Garage Paint



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

What’s the best Paint for thermolite blocks in a garage please and would I need more than one coat.
Looking for a type of textured finish if possible.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I just cleaned mine and sealed it pva glue dulited with water then just painted it with white emulsion.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I bought trade emulsion in 25l tubs, applied a watered down “mist” coat followed by 3 coats of undiluted emulsion. That was more than 5 years ago and it still looks decent now. 

I applied by brush - it takes ages, but it ensures you get decent application, especially if the surface of the blocks is pitted. 

I do have a few stains that have bled through from where the blocks have a heavy iron concentration (looks a bit like rust), but it’s not enough that I can be bothered to try and cover them up.


----------



## per_aspera (Nov 23, 2018)

3 coats of masonry paint, the first watered down about 10-20%. First two coats applied by brush to work into the texture of the blocks (not such an issue on brick) and third coat rolled with a long pile sleeve.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I think you need to seal them first really, there are some good products for this, I stabilised the concrete floor in my old garage using a such a product and then put on 3 coats of floor paint. Works a treat.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

White trade emulsion applied with a HVLP spray gun.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

As above, spraying in the simplest way I used to have an airless sprayer for doing stuff like this. I know you can hire them at a reasonable cost nowadays, but to give you a idea, one mist coat and two coats of white on a large new build 4 bed house including double garage with one man took one 8hr day admittedly the we had planned a head so the windows where pre masked.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

per_aspera said:


> 3 coats of masonry paint, the first watered down about 10-20%. First two coats applied by brush to work into the texture of the blocks (not such an issue on brick) and third coat rolled with a long pile sleeve.


This : but go a tad more water on the first coat to let to draw through the porous block.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just done mine and can highly recommend this one;

https://www.screwfix.com/p/sandtex-...VE57VCh0H4gPqEAQYBCABEgKSjPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

2 coats straight onto the brick using a brush, takes longer than spraying but personally get a better thicker finish. Really happy with the finish:thumb:


----------



## diplodock (Dec 28, 2018)

Having recently spent hours and hours doing this with a roller and brush I would seriously consider investing in a paint sprayer to try and get into the holes in the block and speed up the process. I have ended up using about 60L of Dulux emulsion to get a good solid white finish.

I did a mist coat 1st then a further 2-3 to get it nice and white. To be fair, I'm sure at times I must have almost been using paint as filler on the holes to cover it, hence suggestion of trying a sprayer!

Screwfix do a long pile roller in a set for around a tenner


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

the only way is spray! used a wagner airless with variable tip and hopper feed many years ago for miles and miles of blockwork, sprayer paid for itself as used cheaper industrial paint instead of decent stuff.


----------

